# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Die Suche hat sich gelohnt!

## Enrico

2.07.2018 - 21:49 Uhr
SIE MACHEN DAS VICTORY-ZEICHEN, HALTEN DEN DAUMEN HOCH – UND STRAHLEN IN DIE KAMERA!
Die 12 thailändischen Fußball-Jungs und ihr Trainer leben! Taucher haben sie in der Tham-Luang-Höhle gefunden, neun Tage, nachdem sie dort von Wassermassen eingeschlossen wurden.

https://www.bild.de/news/ausland/tha...1270.bild.html

----------


## Willi Wacker

...wir haben das auf *TGN* verfolgt

----------


## wein4tler

Jetzt gilt es die Gruppe so weit aufzupäppeln, dass sie den schwierigen, langen Weg nach draußen beginnen kann. In den Nachrichten habe ich gehört, dass man versuchen will, den Buben das Tauchen beizubringen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre es, sie durch ein Bohrloch herauszuschaffen.
Das hat man in Südamerika bei einem Bergwerks-Unglück schon praktiziert. Für die Kinder ist das eine starke psychische Herausforderung.
Für diese Woche sind neue schwere Monsunregenfälle vorhergesagt, daher drängt die Zeit. Hoffen wir das Beste.

----------


## Enrico

Und alle sind gerettet. Beispiellos und Hut ab. Gratulation an alle Beteiligten.

----------


## Siamfan

Der erste Film wurde bereits gedreht!

----------

